# Wetlands Aquatic Compost



## David2016 (26 Jun 2016)

Has anyone tried the Westlands Aquatic compost for a substrate in there aquarium? 

I see it has a Ph of 5.5 / 6 but there is no mention of the makeup of the mix. 
It's produced for the garden Koi pond planting .

Any thoughts or experiences ? 

David


----------



## John S (26 Jun 2016)

I'm just about to try it. It is recommended in this tutorial:

http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-or-dirted-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/


----------



## David2016 (26 Jun 2016)

Wow what a well written piece. Hope you get some excellent results. 
It's the way I'll be going shortly . Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2016)

Thanks guys...always nice to be appreciated. I use a 1:1 mix of Westlands and moss peat for reasons mentioned in the tutorial...good luck and keep us up to date with your progress


----------



## dean (7 Sep 2016)

Did you follow the wise words of Tim ?
How is the tank doing ?


Regards
Dean


----------



## John S (15 Oct 2016)

I followed the wise words of Tim. I set up a low tech for my sister in law and a hybrid one for myself (both ~30L). I stuck to non demanding plants and can honestly say that these, so far, are two of the most successful tanks that I've done. They've been running for about 10 weeks.

Here is the low tech one about a month ago (sorry about the phone picture). The stems at the back aren't visible at this stage but have since grown in :


Now I have a new problem - I want to rip out my 160L tank and use the same substrate set up but there's 20 odd fish in there that would need to be rehoused while I do it


----------

